
Elon Musk and Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Joining Trump's Economic Advisory Team - patmcguire
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-uber-travis-kalanick-join-donald-trump-strategic-policy-forum-economic-team-2016-12
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13175928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13175928)

